# viv for SALE



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

2 FOOT VIV HAND MADE CONVERTED FORN A TV CABNT GREAT FOR STARTERS OF FOR SOMEONE WANTIN TO UPGRADE TO A BIGGER TANK PM IF U WANT PICKS : victory: DONT MISS OUT £50 ono


----------



## hoghog2010 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, interesed in the Viv if it's still for sale, 
Can you send pictures please?
Thanks
Hollie x


----------

